# 2000 GLE Problems



## ddunan66 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am having a couple of problems, first my air conditioner compressor will only engage about 20% of the time. The second problem started after my engine over-heated due to bad water pump. Since the engine over-heated the engine Idles rough until the air conditioner compressor engages, then it idles normally. One of my friends said it could be vacuum line. Where are the vacuum line locations on a GLE?
One problem I almost forgot is that when the engine is idling the heater does not blow hot air, after the RPM’s reach 1500 or more the Heater blows hot air. 


Thanks,

David


----------

